# You might be a photographer if....



## Ernicus (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## manaheim (Jul 19, 2012)

"you're"

in one of those bullets there, there is an ERROR.

you might be a copy editor if...


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 19, 2012)

Copied from facebook, so I am not surprised to find an error or twelve.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 20, 2012)

hehe... yeah, I wasn't picking on YOU btw... just thought it was funny.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 20, 2012)

Bokeh has been mixed in many pronunciations. Many people say it as &#8216;bok-a&#8217; but bokeh is Japanese that roughly translates to &#8216;blur&#8217;. And as it is Japanese, with the letters provided I&#8217;m pretty sure it should be pronounced &#8216;bo-ke&#8217; or boh-kay&#8217;. And Kai Wong also says it like that


----------

